# Question about Masterbuilt Gas Smokehouse



## mohlrich (Jun 27, 2012)

Got a few questions for all the experts out there. I own a Materbuilt Gas Smokehouse Model 20051311. I'm having trouble with flare ups. I tried wrapping the chip pan with foil and all that did was basically burn the foil. I think I will try a cast iron skillet in the near future. How many chips/chunks should be put in the pan? Do you keep adding wood when the smoke dies off to nothing? Should I empty the chip pan before adding new? The manual says to not put more then 2 cups in at a time, is this true? I haven't smoked any meat yet but I have seasoned my smoker. I have also been playing around with it to try and figure out how it all works, tempature control, and figure out any modifications that would be helpful before the first true smoke. I thank any advice or hints in advance!!


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 27, 2012)

I recently purchased Smokehouse Propane Smoker and had the same problem with chips burning.

The reason, which has been posted on the forum before, is the slots in the chip pan which allows the flame start the chips on fire.








Members said to use a cast iron pan, disposable pans, foil pouch and other things all of which work.  Thanks all the info.

What I have recently try and it works great is a 9 inch steel cake pan and for me this seems to work the best.







I only use large chunks of dry wood and I get a nice blue smoke.







Thanks to those who help me solve this problem.


----------



## duckstruck (Jun 28, 2012)

I am no expert however, I have the same smoker and went with the chunks rather than the chips. I also set a cast iron skillet on top of the factory wood pan. I also have used a larger water pan and have had excellant results with the smoke and the temps.

Good Luck.


----------



## mohlrich (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all!!! Wants this heat wave/drought breaks I will be out there on my inaugural smoke!!! Think I will go for a turkey breast and work my way up to a brisket!!


----------



## mohlrich (Jun 28, 2012)

When you use chunks, do you empty the burnt chunks before adding more? I have read some different threads and believe the answer is yes to avoid creosote buildup. Do you guys leave the back vent open through the smoke?


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 28, 2012)

mohlrich said:


> When you use chunks, do you empty the burnt chunks before adding more? I have read some different threads and believe the answer is yes to avoid creosote buildup. Do you guys leave the back vent open through the smoke?


Yes I empty each time I add chips.

Yes I leave the vent open.


----------



## stansdad24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Are there any other tricks to using the chunks in this smoker? I usually use chips but I wanted to try chunks. Have the exact same cake pans and the chunks either weren't smoking or the temps were way to high (290+). I couldn't seem to find much of a balance.


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 2, 2012)

stansdad24 said:


> Are there any other tricks to using the chunks in this smoker? I usually use chips but I wanted to try chunks. Have the exact same cake pans and the chunks either weren't smoking or the temps were way to high (290+). I couldn't seem to find much of a balance.


Hi stansdad24,

I use an empty grate and put it directly on the burner and put my cast Iron pan with chunks or chips. The smoke real well at the lowest setting.






Hope this helps..


----------



## stansdad24 (Jul 2, 2012)

So you ditched the supplied chip tray altogether? That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jul 4, 2012)

PaPaGrizz said:


> Hi stansdad24,
> 
> I use an empty grate and put it directly on the burner and put my cast Iron pan with chunks or chips. The smoke real well at the lowest setting.
> 
> ...


 I thought about this and figured it would create an airflow problem.  Thanks for correcting me and I look to try it out soon.


----------



## mohlrich (Jul 14, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> I recently purchased Smokehouse Propane Smoker and had the same problem with chips burning.
> The reason, which has been posted on the forum before, is the slots in the chip pan which allows the flame start the chips on fire.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the idea!! It works great


----------



## mohlrich (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Savannah for the cake pan idea. Solved the problem with flare ups. Do you fellow smokers have trouble regulating a low (225) temperature?


----------



## ercookin (Jul 15, 2012)

I use a broiler pan in place of the small water pan which helps stabilize the temp, it also happens to fit the rails that would normally hold the stock water pan rack. I use the stock water pan on top of the chip pan and put wood chunks in that. Solved all the problems for me!


----------



## p3orion (Oct 12, 2012)

I have the same smoker.  I use chips in mine, wrapping about a cup of soaked chips in foil, and placing one of these packets on the chip pan about every 30 minutes for the first two hours.  (I usually don't bother trying to remove the old ones first.) 

Especially for longer smokes, I would recommend replacing the water pan (which is a bit too small) with a disposable foil lasagna pan from WalMart.  Since it holds more, it's less likely to run dry (which lets your temp shoot up) and will catch more of the drips, keeping the bottom of the cooker cleaner. 

My thermometer was pretty good out of the box, as was the door fit, but you'll want to calibrate yours to make sure it's not way off (a common problem.)  I dipped the probe on mine into a pan of boiling water to check it; it was about 10 degrees off, but 212 is close enough to the running temp I'm looking for that it should be close enough.


----------



## p3orion (Oct 12, 2012)

"Do you fellow smokers have trouble regulating a low (225) temperature?"

Unless I let the water pan run dry, mine stays right in the 220-250 range with very little fiddling.


----------



## mohlrich (Oct 14, 2012)

p3orion said:


> "Do you fellow smokers have trouble regulating a low (225) temperature?"
> 
> Unless I let the water pan run dry, mine stays right in the 220-250 range with very little fiddling.



It depends on the weather when I'm smoking. Living in Northwest Ohio, I get a wide variety of weather that can change very quickly. Over the summer I couldn't get below 200 but a week ago I smoked salmon and maintained 180 with no problem. It was a cooler day out when I did the salmon.


----------



## thesmoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I am a new smoker, but the first step I took was choose the correct smoker unit>Masterbuilt double door model 20051311.  I read many coments via the forums on this product and here is the best of what resulted:

1.  I welded 2" wheels to the bottom legs of the unit so it could easily be moved around.

2.  I installed a direct hookup to my propane supply, teeing off of my BBQ supply, eliminating the need to us a gas tank.

3.  I am using a 9" stainless steel pie tin for the wood 'chuncks', placing it on top of the wood pan that comes with the unit.  This eliminated flareups.

4.  I bought foil pans from walmart, about 11"x9" for the water tray.  My first smoke was over 5 hours and I still had water in the tray.

5.  I use a wireless thermometer because the unit in the door is inaccurate.

6.  Using apple and mesquite chuncks for salmon on 1st smoke and a 6lb. chicken on second.

7.  Both smokes were with a constant temp. of 225 degrees, not a problem maintaining, just set on just above low setting and keep vent fully open.

I now feel confident enough in my smoking abilities to invite friends over!!!!

thesmoker!


----------



## vdotmatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi I am a new smoker and have the same model that I bought Feb.6 2013. It arrived, I assembled it and seasoned the thing ready for my first smoke and I did chickens. They came out OK. I couldn't regulate the temp because the thermometers were malfunctioning. next day I cooked a brisket and over cooked it...I couldn't get the temp below 275-250. I wish there was a way to modify the gas valve to  dial back the flame more. [masterbuilt 20051311]  otherwise , i will get the hang of it. i know I have a cast iron skillet somewhere i am not using. So far I am happy with the unit but not with the recommended cover I bought and returned for it. now I cover it with an ugly blue tarp.  The unit looks impressive but cook a little to hot  i guess.

yippers

any ideas?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

where should I put food in the smoker with the 4 racks top or bottom for smoking?


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

vdotmatrix said:


> where should I put food in the smoker with the 4 racks top or bottom for smoking?



I smoke on the bottom.. I remove all my racks unless I have more stuff to smoke.


----------



## mohlrich (Jun 27, 2012)

Got a few questions for all the experts out there. I own a Materbuilt Gas Smokehouse Model 20051311. I'm having trouble with flare ups. I tried wrapping the chip pan with foil and all that did was basically burn the foil. I think I will try a cast iron skillet in the near future. How many chips/chunks should be put in the pan? Do you keep adding wood when the smoke dies off to nothing? Should I empty the chip pan before adding new? The manual says to not put more then 2 cups in at a time, is this true? I haven't smoked any meat yet but I have seasoned my smoker. I have also been playing around with it to try and figure out how it all works, tempature control, and figure out any modifications that would be helpful before the first true smoke. I thank any advice or hints in advance!!


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 27, 2012)

I recently purchased Smokehouse Propane Smoker and had the same problem with chips burning.

The reason, which has been posted on the forum before, is the slots in the chip pan which allows the flame start the chips on fire.








Members said to use a cast iron pan, disposable pans, foil pouch and other things all of which work.  Thanks all the info.

What I have recently try and it works great is a 9 inch steel cake pan and for me this seems to work the best.







I only use large chunks of dry wood and I get a nice blue smoke.







Thanks to those who help me solve this problem.


----------



## duckstruck (Jun 28, 2012)

I am no expert however, I have the same smoker and went with the chunks rather than the chips. I also set a cast iron skillet on top of the factory wood pan. I also have used a larger water pan and have had excellant results with the smoke and the temps.

Good Luck.


----------



## mohlrich (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all!!! Wants this heat wave/drought breaks I will be out there on my inaugural smoke!!! Think I will go for a turkey breast and work my way up to a brisket!!


----------



## mohlrich (Jun 28, 2012)

When you use chunks, do you empty the burnt chunks before adding more? I have read some different threads and believe the answer is yes to avoid creosote buildup. Do you guys leave the back vent open through the smoke?


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 28, 2012)

mohlrich said:


> When you use chunks, do you empty the burnt chunks before adding more? I have read some different threads and believe the answer is yes to avoid creosote buildup. Do you guys leave the back vent open through the smoke?


Yes I empty each time I add chips.

Yes I leave the vent open.


----------



## stansdad24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Are there any other tricks to using the chunks in this smoker? I usually use chips but I wanted to try chunks. Have the exact same cake pans and the chunks either weren't smoking or the temps were way to high (290+). I couldn't seem to find much of a balance.


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 2, 2012)

stansdad24 said:


> Are there any other tricks to using the chunks in this smoker? I usually use chips but I wanted to try chunks. Have the exact same cake pans and the chunks either weren't smoking or the temps were way to high (290+). I couldn't seem to find much of a balance.


Hi stansdad24,

I use an empty grate and put it directly on the burner and put my cast Iron pan with chunks or chips. The smoke real well at the lowest setting.






Hope this helps..


----------



## stansdad24 (Jul 2, 2012)

So you ditched the supplied chip tray altogether? That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jul 4, 2012)

PaPaGrizz said:


> Hi stansdad24,
> 
> I use an empty grate and put it directly on the burner and put my cast Iron pan with chunks or chips. The smoke real well at the lowest setting.
> 
> ...


 I thought about this and figured it would create an airflow problem.  Thanks for correcting me and I look to try it out soon.


----------



## mohlrich (Jul 14, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> I recently purchased Smokehouse Propane Smoker and had the same problem with chips burning.
> The reason, which has been posted on the forum before, is the slots in the chip pan which allows the flame start the chips on fire.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the idea!! It works great


----------



## mohlrich (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Savannah for the cake pan idea. Solved the problem with flare ups. Do you fellow smokers have trouble regulating a low (225) temperature?


----------



## ercookin (Jul 15, 2012)

I use a broiler pan in place of the small water pan which helps stabilize the temp, it also happens to fit the rails that would normally hold the stock water pan rack. I use the stock water pan on top of the chip pan and put wood chunks in that. Solved all the problems for me!


----------



## p3orion (Oct 12, 2012)

I have the same smoker.  I use chips in mine, wrapping about a cup of soaked chips in foil, and placing one of these packets on the chip pan about every 30 minutes for the first two hours.  (I usually don't bother trying to remove the old ones first.) 

Especially for longer smokes, I would recommend replacing the water pan (which is a bit too small) with a disposable foil lasagna pan from WalMart.  Since it holds more, it's less likely to run dry (which lets your temp shoot up) and will catch more of the drips, keeping the bottom of the cooker cleaner. 

My thermometer was pretty good out of the box, as was the door fit, but you'll want to calibrate yours to make sure it's not way off (a common problem.)  I dipped the probe on mine into a pan of boiling water to check it; it was about 10 degrees off, but 212 is close enough to the running temp I'm looking for that it should be close enough.


----------



## p3orion (Oct 12, 2012)

"Do you fellow smokers have trouble regulating a low (225) temperature?"

Unless I let the water pan run dry, mine stays right in the 220-250 range with very little fiddling.


----------



## mohlrich (Oct 14, 2012)

p3orion said:


> "Do you fellow smokers have trouble regulating a low (225) temperature?"
> 
> Unless I let the water pan run dry, mine stays right in the 220-250 range with very little fiddling.



It depends on the weather when I'm smoking. Living in Northwest Ohio, I get a wide variety of weather that can change very quickly. Over the summer I couldn't get below 200 but a week ago I smoked salmon and maintained 180 with no problem. It was a cooler day out when I did the salmon.


----------



## thesmoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I am a new smoker, but the first step I took was choose the correct smoker unit>Masterbuilt double door model 20051311.  I read many coments via the forums on this product and here is the best of what resulted:

1.  I welded 2" wheels to the bottom legs of the unit so it could easily be moved around.

2.  I installed a direct hookup to my propane supply, teeing off of my BBQ supply, eliminating the need to us a gas tank.

3.  I am using a 9" stainless steel pie tin for the wood 'chuncks', placing it on top of the wood pan that comes with the unit.  This eliminated flareups.

4.  I bought foil pans from walmart, about 11"x9" for the water tray.  My first smoke was over 5 hours and I still had water in the tray.

5.  I use a wireless thermometer because the unit in the door is inaccurate.

6.  Using apple and mesquite chuncks for salmon on 1st smoke and a 6lb. chicken on second.

7.  Both smokes were with a constant temp. of 225 degrees, not a problem maintaining, just set on just above low setting and keep vent fully open.

I now feel confident enough in my smoking abilities to invite friends over!!!!

thesmoker!


----------



## vdotmatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi I am a new smoker and have the same model that I bought Feb.6 2013. It arrived, I assembled it and seasoned the thing ready for my first smoke and I did chickens. They came out OK. I couldn't regulate the temp because the thermometers were malfunctioning. next day I cooked a brisket and over cooked it...I couldn't get the temp below 275-250. I wish there was a way to modify the gas valve to  dial back the flame more. [masterbuilt 20051311]  otherwise , i will get the hang of it. i know I have a cast iron skillet somewhere i am not using. So far I am happy with the unit but not with the recommended cover I bought and returned for it. now I cover it with an ugly blue tarp.  The unit looks impressive but cook a little to hot  i guess.

yippers

any ideas?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

where should I put food in the smoker with the 4 racks top or bottom for smoking?


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 17, 2013)

vdotmatrix said:


> where should I put food in the smoker with the 4 racks top or bottom for smoking?



I smoke on the bottom.. I remove all my racks unless I have more stuff to smoke.


----------

